# Gamergate: Which games have you played Which had great reviews made you think "WTF is this"



## Flame (Sep 4, 2014)

So which games have you played which you question why you waste your time with "game journalism"?



For me it has to be Kingdom Hearts games i really try oh yes i do, every release i try my "bestest" to like this shit. but its shit.

All so CoD games, its just not fun imo. run run run bang bang. shit im dead.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 4, 2014)

Obligatory:


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 4, 2014)

Wolfenstein the new order. One of the worst experiences of this generation. People speak highly of the PC version, but my experience of it on PS3 makes me unwilling to even look at that piece of shit again.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 4, 2014)

All the Final Fantasy games. They all suck.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 4, 2014)

Smash Bros Melee


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Obligatory:






i was going to put shit... but forum doesn't allow anymore words than the amount i posted.







Black-Ice said:


> Smash Bros Melee


 
Melee... Smash bros... Nintendo... you are no knight of the this universe..  WITCHCRAFT!


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 4, 2014)

I generally don't waste my time on game journalism, as they're usually payed to hype up games. It pays the bills, I guess, but I rather read from users how they experience a game, or metacritic.

And even then...FF games aren't my cup of tea, but I can respect those who like turn based combat with graffiti-painted characters.

All I can think of right now is bioshock infinite. It has very good visuals and some interesting plot, but every game element is stale or even dumbed down compared to previous titles. It's not that it makes the game bad, but with all the press the game got, how did this NOT get noticed? Why is everyone praising that game for its strengths and none of the weaknesses?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh boy... I know I shouldn't say this but...

Skyward Sword. I found this game to be completely terrible. Yet it's one of the highest rated Legend of Zelda games ever. Honestly, I played this game for one hour straight the day I bought it and was bored to tears. Tried to pick it back up various times, but ultimately left it unfinished. Even still to this day. In my opinion, I'd say Skyward Sword is the worst Zelda game to date. At least in my experience.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 4, 2014)

Game journalism needs to be more transparent, but do I listen to it, not really unless it's something like a new system reveal or there's some relevant information on a game and not just hype. If I want the game, I've already preordered it or bought or planning to buy the proper amount of PSN/eShop cards for it by now for a digital purchase.

I'm playing Puyo Puyo Tetris on the Vita, I've also replayed Puyo Puyo Sun on the PS1 and finished Bullet Girls.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 4, 2014)

Flame said:


> So which games have you played which you question why you waste your time with "game journalism"?
> 
> For me it has to be Kingdom Hearts games i really try oh yes i do, every release i try my "bestest" to like this shit. but its shit.
> 
> All so CoD games, its just not fun imo. run run run bang bang. shit im dead.


 
Agreed on Kingdumb Farts, worst series ever and I have no idea how people can actually like it.

Not so much on CoD games, or rather I liked 1, 2, and 4 and the rest were meh. Advanced Warfare actually looks like it's going to be pretty good, it's being made by someone who hasn't made a full CoD game before and so far all the info we have on it makes it look damn good. 



Subtle Demise said:


> Wolfenstein the new order. One of the worst experiences of this generation. People speak highly of the PC version, but my experience of it on PS3 makes me unwilling to even look at that piece of shit again.


Not sure what's wrong with the PS3 version, but I played through both the PS4 and the PC versions and found no real faults with it, easily one of the better shooters to come out these days. A nice throwback to the old Wolfenstein series, kept the same "holy shit what the fuck is going on that is a mecha Nazi goddamn" formula that made the older games great. Only "issue" was the story was garbage but...Wolfenstein never had a good story ever, so no real complaints or high expectations there...


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 5, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Not sure what's wrong with the PS3 version, but I played through both the PS4 and the PC versions and found no real faults with it, easily one of the better shooters to come out these days. A nice throwback to the old Wolfenstein series, kept the same "holy shit what the fuck is going on that is a mecha Nazi goddamn" formula that made the older games great. Only "issue" was the story was garbage but...Wolfenstein never had a good story ever, so no real complaints or high expectations there...


Well, after the intro in the plane and shit, where you have to run to the bunkers, the character kept getting stuck in the ground and I had to keep reloading the checkpoint. After that, when the stealth mechanic was introduced, it proved to be pretty worthless from then on. Must have just been a bad port I guess.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 5, 2014)

Super Mario 3D Land,NSMB2 and Luigi's Mansion 2.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 5, 2014)

Ocarina of Time. I've played it on the N64 at the time and also on the 3DS. It's a fantastic game, but I don't honestly see and never have seen the "OMG GAME OF THE MILLENIUM!" hype around it. 

Pokémon games as of late. I haven't played the latest iteration (X/Y), but the few generations before the games have been very bland. I know Black-Ice will eat my head, but honestly the series has gone stale.

CoD: Ghosts. One of the largest disappointments for the PS4. Expected something along the lines of MW2, got a few hours of nice FPS, but otherwise.. shit.

Thief reboot. Save your pennies and buy the originals off of GoG.com or other sites. The sad part of trying to reboot a franchise and you end up making it something closer to a brawler..

I could go on, but the amount of content versus costs is a big factor for me. Also some games go into the category of "Lets name the game "X" and all people will relate it with the previous successful release "Y" and buy it!". But I digress. I could take a picture of my post-NES generation game libraries and cross out about 50-75% of the games as bad/worse than based on reviews and/or media coverage. Not all games are gems and not all gems are games I like.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 5, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Ocarina of Time. I've played it on the N64 at the time and also on the 3DS. It's a fantastic game, but I don't honestly see and never have seen the "OMG GAME OF THE MILLENIUM!" hype around it.
> 
> Pokémon games as of late. I haven't played the latest iteration (X/Y), but the few generations before the games have been very bland. I know Black-Ice will eat my head, but honestly the series has gone stale.
> 
> Thief reboot. Save your pennies and buy the originals off of GoG.com or other sites. The sad part of trying to reboot a franchise and you end up making it something closer to a brawler..


 
Oooh, these real good, especially the pogymanz one. B/W/B2/W2 are absolute garbage, no idea how people can play them for more than 5 minutes without falling asleep. And Thief, you might as well just buy Dishonored since it's a better Thief game than the Thief reboot 



Subtle Demise said:


> Well, after the intro in the plane and shit, where you have to run to the bunkers, the character kept getting stuck in the ground and I had to keep reloading the checkpoint. After that, when the stealth mechanic was introduced, it proved to be pretty worthless from then on. Must have just been a bad port I guess.


 
Interesting, looking around online I can't seem to find any other people having the same bug. Did find stuff from Chapter 7 that was buggy, though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 5, 2014)

Xenoblade Yawnicles. 9/10, but only if you interpret that as _"9 nails in your eyeball are better than 10"_.


----------



## CompassNorth (Sep 6, 2014)

Code of Princess.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 6, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Pokémon games as of late. I haven't played the latest iteration (X/Y), but the few generations before the games have been very bland. I know Black-Ice will eat my head, but honestly the series has gone stale.


 
Damn straight i'll eat your head!


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 6, 2014)

mm ill probably go for ni no kuni or those new super mario bros game

ni no kuni because i found the gameplay boring the plot way to childish and the art style just wasnt my kind of thing(and this is coming from someone who enjoy a good jrpg every now and then)

new super mario bros:its the same game over and over again plus i prefer 2d pltformers with 2d artwork or sprities so yeah



Hyro-Sama said:


> Oh boy... I know I shouldn't say this but...
> 
> Skyward Sword. I found this game to be completely terrible. Yet it's one of the highest rated Legend of Zelda games ever. Honestly, I played this game for one hour straight the day I bought it and was bored to tears. Tried to pick it back up various times, but ultimately left it unfinished. Even still to this day. In my opinion, I'd say Skyward Sword is the worst Zelda game to date. At least in my experience.


 
yeah i agree sure the graphics are decent and the music is good but if the gameplay sucks then why bother i mean graphics and music can only get ya so far



Qtis said:


> Ocarina of Time. I've played it on the N64 at the time and also on the 3DS. It's a fantastic game, but I don't honestly see and never have seen the "OMG GAME OF THE MILLENIUM!" hype around it.
> 
> Pokémon games as of late. I haven't played the latest iteration (X/Y), but the few generations before the games have been very bland. I know Black-Ice will eat my head, but honestly the series has gone stale.
> 
> ...


 
x and y are aright to be hounest but yeah the series is really ovverated i do think gameplay of pokemon need to change and maybe have a new storyline and stop using all the cliches like the generic villian group or the get 8 gym badges thing sure its fine on maybe a gameboy but where in the 8th gen now surely they can do something new

x and y is a step in the right direction but its still not enouth ill always love pokemon it was a big part of my childhood but it is really ovverated


----------



## DunnoBro (Sep 30, 2014)

Honestly I preferred when people just paid for good reviews instead of shmoozed their way into them. At least politics stayed out of it then... All I heard were made-up reasons for why the game was good, now I hear made-up reasons for why I'm a bad person if I don't like the game.


----------



## Tiffani (Oct 4, 2014)

I've got lots, but my main one is Minecraft. It would be so much better if it didn't look like an Atari 2600 game.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Oct 4, 2014)

GTA series. Never really liked it and i don't understand how people can spend hours on such games that are boring as fuck.
Also the Persona Series.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 8, 2014)

I agree with the nomination for Skyward Sword. It was praised as the best Zelda ever, and I just couldn't get through it. Even if older Zelda titles were linear beforehand, they didn't feel nearly as linear and boring as Skyward Sword did. At least they made an effort to give the illusion of an open world to explore whereas in Skyward Sword, they became so focused on it correctly reading the small handful of sword swinging movements (which got repetitive more than immersive fairly quickly), it felt like everything else of importance just kind of fell to the side.

I also agree with all GTA games. This isn't even just a case of an open world with too much to do. There is just a lot to do, and all of it is relatively the same and blah. The story usually isn't anything to write home about either, making completing all of the story missions feel more like a chore than fun.

Recent Pokemon is pretty poor despite review scores as well. Screw X and Y. They were a rush job to push 3DS sales, and I feel like a sack of crap for participating in buying this title where they spent more time on graphics than content (where the graphics still suffered from issues where 3D is concerned).

Mario games. Each new installment can get all of the good review scores it wants. Nothing will change the fact that the Mario platforming formula has gotten really dry and stale, especially when they end up in the cycle they were somewhat recently when they released the same style of Mario game repeatedly even across consoles, just adding to the blah feelings.


----------



## Arras (Oct 8, 2014)

Skyrim and Persona 3 are the first ones to come to mind. No real reason but I found both of them rather blegh.


----------



## eriol33 (Oct 9, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Smash Bros Melee


 
this

I tried all of them. but I just cannot cannnot like any of them. but again, I always play alone, it might be fun if I play it on real console with friends, but I just don't have anyone to play with at the moment.

for me. Resident evil 4 and 5. they are terrible. Mass effect 2 is hyper terrible. I really hate that game and next time I will kill all the casts except garrus and tali.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2014)

eriol33 said:


> Resident evil 4 _(...)_ Mass effect 2


Okay. Just for the record, what would you call a _"good game"_? I'm just curious.


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 9, 2014)

This thread isn't really about game journalism or Gamergate anymore. We all have a different opinion on what games are good and what games aren't. Personally, I loved the first Kingdom Hearts with it's great combat system and awesome boss battles. The story and characters do kind of suck though. As for CoD, I enjoyed it when I first played them, and still jump into CoD4 from time to time, but it has been overdone to a point that I don't look forward to them anymore.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2014)

Catastrophic said:


> This thread isn't really about game journalism or Gamergate anymore. We all have a different opinion on what games are good and what games aren't. Personally, I loved the first Kingdom Hearts with it's great combat system and awesome boss battles. The story and characters do kind of suck though. As for CoD, I enjoyed it when I first played them, and still jump into CoD4 from time to time, but it has been overdone to a point that I don't look forward to them anymore.


I'll agree to the extent that the combat in Kingdom Hearts is very enjoyable. Aside from that though, the whole premise is stupid, the characters are broody and the story is blerght, as it is the case with most modern Final Fantasies and their derrivatives.

As for Call of Duty, those games are a lot of fun, they have genuinely good game mechanics and people who complain about them think their tastes _"oh so much more elaborate"_ simply because they like niche games instead. There's millions of gamers all around the world who love the series for what it is, calling it sh*t and playing Minecraft instead doesn't make anyone a special snowflake, it's just being a contrarian, and one of many on the CoD Hate Train. Call of Duty is what it is - a game about shooting other players in the face. As long as it pulls that off in an entertaining fashion, it succeeds at its primary objective.


----------



## Flame (Oct 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> As for Call of Duty, those games are a lot of fun, they have genuinely good game mechanics and people who complain about them think they're _"oh so much better"_ simply because they like niche games. There's millions of gamers all around the world who love the series for what it is, calling it sh*t and playing Minecraft instead doesn't make anyone a special snowflake, it's just being a contrarian, and one of many on the CoD Hate Train.


 


CoD games.. sorry i have to break the news for you are the same thing with a new coat of paint. So FIFA games are the best thing since the wheel? cause you know they at least try something new.. ;_O_;


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I'll agree to the extent that the combat in Kingdom Hearts is very enjoyable. Aside from that though, the whole premise is stupid, the characters are broody and the story is blerght, as it is the case with most modern Final Fantasies and their derrivatives.
> 
> As for Call of Duty, those games are a lot of fun, they have genuinely good game mechanics and people who complain about them think their tastes _"oh so much more elaborate"_ simply because they like niche games instead. There's millions of gamers all around the world who love the series for what it is, calling it sh*t and playing Minecraft instead doesn't make anyone a special snowflake, it's just being a contrarian, and one of many on the CoD Hate Train. Call of Duty is what it is - a game about shooting other players in the face. As long as it pulls that off in an entertaining fashion, it succeeds at its primary objective.


 
I do think CoD has great controls and mechanics. That's why I still play them from time to time, but games do eventually get boring if played over and over again and that's where CoD dropped the ball for me. When I play a new CoD game the boredom of the previous game carries over to the new one because it's so similar. Advanced Warfare shows some promise, seeing how it's developed by Sledgehammer.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2014)

Flame said:


> CoD games.. sorry i have to break the news for you are the same thing with a new coat of paint. So FIFA games are the best thing since the wheel? cause you know they at least try something new.. ;_O_;


Excuse me sir, what would you like to change in Call of Duty, exactly? Every single iteration has a whole new campaign, a whole new set of multiplayer maps, new killstreaks and new weapons. The formula stays the same, but that doesn't make the games bad if the formula is good. You could push the exact same argument with Pokemon games, and yet those are gobbled up by the fans.



Catastrophic said:


> I do think CoD has great controls and mechanics. That's why I still play them from time to time, but games do eventually get boring if played over and over again and that's where CoD dropped the ball for me. When I play a new CoD game the boredom of the previous game carries over to the new one because it's so similar. Advanced Warfare shows some promise, seeing how it's developed by Sledgehammer.


I'm excited for Advanced Warfare because of three things - jetpacks, lasers and rail guns. If there's one thing that can shake things up in a shooter and change how the game is played, it's definitely jetpacks. No matter how you look at it, jetpacks are just awesome and improve everything they're added to with no exceptions. Now Call of Duty just has to include vehicular combat and it'll be the perfect multiplayer shooter. Oh wait, Battlefield already has vehicular combat... No jetpacks though.


----------



## Arras (Oct 9, 2014)

eriol33 said:


> this
> 
> I tried all of them. but I just cannot cannnot like any of them. but again, I always play alone, it might be fun if I play it on real console with friends, but I just don't have anyone to play with at the moment.
> 
> for me. Resident evil 4 and 5. they are terrible. Mass effect 2 is hyper terrible. I really hate that game and next time I will kill all the casts except garrus and tali.


Yeah, Smash is pretty much only fun with friends. That's what it's meant for.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2014)

Arras said:


> Yeah, Smash is pretty much only fun with friends. That's what it's meant for.


inb4 Competitive Smash _;O;_


----------



## Flame (Oct 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Excuse me sir, what would you like to change in Call of Duty, exactly? Every single iteration has a whole new campaign, a whole new set of multiplayer maps, new killstreaks and new weapons. The formula stays the same, but that doesn't make the games bad if the formula is good. You could push the exact same argument with Pokemon games, and yet those are gobbled up by the fans.


 

a story which makes you go wow which will go with the gameplay.

as for Pokemon.. it has that thing that just makes it what it is... which is so good which doesn't even need a story.


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Excuse me sir, what would you like to change in Call of Duty, exactly? Every single iteration has a whole new campaign, a whole new set of multiplayer maps, new killstreaks and new weapons. The formula stays the same, but that doesn't make the games bad if the formula is good. You could push the exact same argument with Pokemon games, and yet those are gobbled up by the fans.
> I'm excited for Advanced Warfare because of three things - jetpacks, lasers and rail guns. If there's one thing that can shake things up in a shooter and change how the game is played, it's definitely jetpacks. No matter how you look at it, jetpacks are just awesome and improve everything they're added to with no exceptions. Now Call of Duty just has to include vehicular combat and it'll be the perfect multiplayer shooter. Oh wait, Battlefield already has vehicular combat... No jetpacks though.


 
I just hope they use the scorestreak system from Black Ops II. It was pretty much the only balanced streak system of any CoD game in my opinion.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2014)

Flame said:


> a story which makes you go wow which will go with the gameplay. As for Pokemon.. it has that thing that just makes it what it is... which is so good which doesn't even need a story.


See, you've just shot yourself in the balls with both barrels. You expect an FPS which is predominantly played for its multiplayer component to have a long and engaging story, but Pokemon, a game which people like to pretend is a proper RPG, is exempted from that rule for whatever reason and gets a pass, even though it's practically the same every single time with slight variations. Good job Flame, you get a star for your debating skills. _;O;_


Catastrophic said:


> I just hope they use the scorestreak system from Black Ops II. It was pretty much the only balanced streak system of any CoD game in my opinion.


I hope it'll be fun. My streaks are never high enough to reach enjoyable levels, my _"staying alive"_ skill is rubbish.


----------



## Flame (Oct 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> See, you've just shot yourself in the balls with both barrels. You expect an FPS which is predominantly played for its multiplayer component to have a long and engaging story, but Pokemon, a game which people pretend is an RPG, is exempted from that rule for whatever reason and gets a pass, even though it's practically the same every single time with slight variations. Good job Flame, you get a star for your debating skills. _;O;_


 

soooooo what you trying to say is.. pokemon is so good even as a RPG it doesn't need a story. it has every thing a ROLE PLAYING game should where you role play. 

I hardly buy games for "multiplayer component" if i want to get laid ill go to a club. ;_O_;


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 9, 2014)

Flame said:


> I hardly buy games for "multiplayer component" if i want to get laid ill go to a club. ;_O_;


What?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2014)

Flame said:


> soooooo what you trying to say is.. pokemon is so good even as a RPG it doesn't need a story. it has every thing a ROLE PLAYING game should where you role play.


That's the thing - it doesn't. You don't ever role play in Pokemon games - you _assume a pre-existing role_ and have zero impact on your character _(I hazard to use the word "character" in the context of Pokemon, seeing that the playable characters display about as much character as a wooden plank)_ or the surrounding world. This is a problem with most JRPG's and JRPG derrivatives - they don't let you role play anymore these days, they're just trying to tell you a story, which almost makes me think that perhaps the whole Japanese RPG industry should switch to making movies.


> I hardly buy games for "multiplayer component" if i want to get laid ill go to a club. ;_O_;


That's all cute and dandy, but it doesn't make Call of Duty a bad series. As I said, they have a single player component if you're interested in that, they're just not built around it.


----------



## Arras (Oct 9, 2014)

Flame said:


> soooooo what you trying to say is.. pokemon is so good even as a RPG it doesn't need a story. it has every thing a ROLE PLAYING game should where you role play.
> 
> I hardly buy games for "multiplayer component" if i want to get laid ill go to a club. ;_O_;


no, he's saying that's what you're saying and that none of it makes sense.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 9, 2014)

Mass Effect 3 and Bioshock Infinite both win the category of both most pointless and convoluted fan-pandering story and narrative.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 10, 2014)

Tiffani said:


> I've got lots, but my main one is Minecraft. It would be so much better if it didn't look like an Atari 2600 game.


 
HD texture pack + shaders.


Every COD game to me.
Every sports game to me.
Assassins creed from Black Flag onwards.


----------



## eriol33 (Oct 10, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Okay. Just for the record, what would you call a _"good game"_? I'm just curious.


 
I like games with engaging story line and deep characterization (which is why I like RE6 better than 4 or 5. ashley makes me want to shoot her. 5 was okay, but nothing engaging). mass effect 2 was bad because they changed the system in ME 1 dramatically and I had very hard time to adapt the new system, plus the casts, ugh, I wanted to kill them all.

for a record, I don't really like shooter gamers. I started playing these because jrpg is a dying genre thus I'm trying to adapt modern games by playing western-oriented games. these are the following games that I rated very highly: Saga Frontier, Chrono Trigger, Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne, Tactics Ogre (psp), RE 6, ME3, Deus EX Human Revolution.

yeah, I like japanese games better, but I think their quality is declining, that's why I'm slowly playing western games (thanks to the cheap bundles and steam sales) although believe me, _it's not easy_.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2014)

eriol33 Alright, you like some good games, you're not totally insane after all.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 10, 2014)

Game journalism has always been pure payoff bullshit, but this whole "gamergate" bullshit is just sexist bologna, the only reason people give a crap is because they have an agenda themselves


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 10, 2014)

Just about anything on last gen consoles, mostly aimed at 360 and ps3. Anything that was in 3D, had multiplayer, and some sort of half assed story seemed to ALWAYS score over an 8/10.

Its unfortunate that Bungie's Destiny was what it took to wake reviews up to the idea that "oh it takes more to make a truly great game." But I honestly dont see that changing soon. Console AAA games are short with "pretty" graphics and low emphasis on much else.


----------



## flame1234 (Oct 10, 2014)

Terraria. There's no tutorial.


----------



## Tiffani (Oct 10, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> HD texture pack + shaders.
> 
> 
> Every COD game to me.
> ...


 


I must confess to not knowing about the texture packs, but I assume that it's PC-only? I don't play games on PC.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 10, 2014)

Tiffani said:


> I must confess to not knowing about the texture packs, but I assume that it's PC-only? I don't play games on PC.


 
It's... pretty much PC only yes.
Xbox (and PS3) probably have a few HD texture packs but on the PC, It can look extremely beautiful.


----------



## Tiffani (Oct 11, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the answer. 
Another game I played that had good reviews I didn't like and is regarded as "an unappreciated gem" was Psychonauts.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 11, 2014)

Tiffani said:


> Ok, thanks for the answer.
> Another game I played that had good reviews I didn't like and is regarded as "an unappreciated gem" was Psychonauts.


 

You can add any Tim Schafer "masterpiece" to that list. At this point he's just a sad fraud.



yuyuyup said:


> Game journalism has always been pure payoff bullshit, but this whole "gamergate" bullshit is just sexist bologna, the only reason people give a crap is because they have an agenda themselves


----------



## Steena (Oct 11, 2014)

Bortz said:


> Just about anything on last gen consoles, mostly aimed at 360 and ps3. Anything that was in 3D, had multiplayer, and some sort of half assed story seemed to ALWAYS score over an 8/10.
> 
> Its unfortunate that Bungie's Destiny was what it took to wake reviews up to the idea that "oh it takes more to make a truly great game." But I honestly dont see that changing soon. Console AAA games are short with "pretty" graphics and low emphasis on much else.


All of this. Production value, playtesting and markerting are valued over everything else. The generic expensive but shallow special effects movie gets 5/10 or 6/10 ratings, but if it's a generic expensive videogame, it's an instant great game. What the fuck are the game review standards even. This is why bloggers shouldn't call themselves critics.


----------



## Arras (Oct 11, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You can add any Tim Schafer "masterpiece" to that list. At this point he's just a sad fraud.


I don't think I played anything else by him but I had a ton of fun with Brutal Legend.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 11, 2014)

ever since the Kane and Lynch Conspiracy at GameSpot, game "journalism" has been shit, on a "for hire" basis and one not to be trusted.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 11, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> ever since the Kane and Lynch Conspiracy at GameSpot, *game "journalism" has been shit, on a "for hire" basis and one not to be trusted.*


 

 I will kill you in your sleep. 

Smash Bros. 3DS got huge ratings above the board, but I'm a bit unsure why. I'm truly not seeing why the game deserved the 8s and 9s. It's a mid 7 at its current state. :/


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 11, 2014)

I like to read reviews, but I don't judge games purely by reviews. I prefer to look at gameplay and judge whether the gameplay looks like my thing or not.
Honestly there have been so many games that have gotten great reviews that have disappointed me, it would be impossible to list them all. But I tend to be picky when it comes to games, I like certain styles and genres and everything else just doesn't appeal to me enough that I get hooked and keep playing it. Games are very subjective, some people will love a game and some will hate it, even reviewers that try to be objective can't get around the fact that most other people aren't, and those people might still hate games that are objectively very well made simply because it doesn't appeal to them at all.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 11, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> I will kill you in your sleep.
> 
> Smash Bros. 3DS got huge ratings above the board, but I'm a bit unsure why. I'm truly not seeing why the game deserved the 8s and 9s. It's a mid 7 at its current state. :/


 

I'm not talking about ALL reviews haha i'm talking about IGN, GameSpot, Metacritic *snickers* 

The ones that have a sticker on their ass that says "for rent"


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 11, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> I'm not talking about ALL reviews haha i'm talking about IGN, GameSpot, Metacritic *snickers*
> 
> The ones that have a sticker on their ass that says "for rent"


 

Riiiiiight! Sure you were!   (this is why I work voluntarily so that I don't have to be strong armed by anyone).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 11, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> I will kill you in your sleep.
> 
> Smash Bros. 3DS got huge ratings above the board, but I'm a bit unsure why. I'm truly not seeing why the game deserved the 8s and 9s. It's a mid 7 at its current state. :/


 
Agreed on Smash Bros, though IMO even mid 7 is stretching it a bit. If I were given the review, I'd probably put it around a 6.8 or so simply because I've yet to be in a multiplayer game without either buttloads of lag or just OP Little Macs all over the place. Even local multiplayer had some lag if we weren't literally sitting on eachother.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 11, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Agreed on Smash Bros, though IMO even mid 7 is stretching it a bit. If I were given the review, I'd probably put it around a 6.8 or so simply because I've yet to be in a multiplayer game without either buttloads of lag or just OP Little Macs all over the place. Even local multiplayer had some lag if we weren't literally sitting on eachother.


 

The multiplayer experience definitely varies. I've actually seen some great matches during my tests. And this is why I absolutely hate numbers and scores. It makes no damn sense because they're completely subjective to the reviewer who writes the piece - people look at big time critical reviews, and they see the number, and go, oh, under 8? That game must be trash. Which is kind of why I like to think of reviews realistically and compare it to other platforms, and on the immediate system's ecosystem to see what might be worth more - and given that 2014 has been a dry year for the 3DS, there is almost no competition that can even come close to it - hence my score.

And I feel like if you put a 6.8, you'd be assassinated in your sleep.  So maybe it's best if you didn't handle this review.  Because Smash obviously can't score that low right? :/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 11, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> And I feel like if you put a 6.8, you'd be assassinated in your sleep.  So maybe it's best if you didn't handle this review.  Because Smash obviously can't score that low right? :/


 
Maybe if I put it at a 6.9 all the kiddies would giggle their little training panties off and leave me alone ;O;OO;O


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 11, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You can add any Tim Schafer "masterpiece" to that list. At this point he's just a sad fraud.


 

oh common...Tim Schafer made some classics for LucasArts. Full Throttle was a great ride...lately though eh...yeah he's been lacking.


----------



## DunnoBro (Nov 12, 2014)

The sexist stuff sucks but it's just a hashtag with over 3m tweets, not some huge organization with clear structure. Of course some assholes are going to get in, it's the fucking internet. That isn't a #Gamergate issue it's an internet issue if not overall societal. Trying to ascribe it to #Gamergate based on a vocal, quiet minority that is actively discouraged by the majority is obviously bullshit. Some may believe it, but I'm sure the ones disseminating the information know they're being disingenuous to deflect criticism.

And of course the opposition is held to no such standard though, with their counter hashtags and gamerghazi openly discussing and promoting harassment. Swarming places of work to get pro-GG fired, Mass filing false bot reports to get #Gamergate banned by WAM, posting Doxxes pretending to be #Gamergate(can't believe how idiotic they were to get caught) and actually sending syringes, knives, and dead animal carcasses to their homes. No no, they're somehow exempt because "they're a reaction"

(Also find it hilarious Gamerghazi bans people for being neutral and trying to learn and discuss the issue. They quite literally say "only mocking #Gamergate is allowed")

This assignment of guilt by association mixed with both a refusal to apply "innocent until proven guilty" and highly selective coverage, is an extremely dangerous combination. And I believe they're well aware of that.

Either you believe there are ethics concerns, or you don't. Discuss that and nothing else. The idea there's massive movement of over 3m tweets and thousands of supporters dedicated to harassing women that only managed to actually harass 1 woman per million tweets is absurd, and to try arguing on those grounds is tantamount to arguing Islam is about terrorism. That being gay is about parades and pedophilia. Or being a gamer is about being sexist and white.

I also find it hilarious they call the entire thing "right-wing" because the first to tweet about it was and another DEMOCRAT happened to work with both right and left wing organizations as her field of psychology isn't strictly political. Despite the vast majority of supporters being young, moderate/center left youth, going by the polls conducted.

I find it quite telling when the accusation is they're racist, homophobic, etc and their most prominent figure is a homosexual Jew getting sent death threats and the other side has Miles "Jews = Nothing" Cheong. That at least should tell people there might be more to them than blind bigotry.

I personally don't identify as a "member" but my interests greatly overlap with their own. I just recognize the most successful and experienced supporters also refuse to identify as a "member" likely because they also recognized once you stop identifying as a single individual consumer with concerns of their own and join a larger group, you just become a larger target.


----------

